# Best joint supplement for advanced arthritis?



## DreamingIsBelieving (8 January 2017)

The 22 year old pony I used to ride, and now care for once a week, has had arthritis in his hocks for a good few years. It's been getting steadily worse, and now he struggles badly with the small slope he has to negotiate every time he's brought in from the field. Sometimes, his walk is more of a shuffle, and he's very slow. Of course he has days where it doesn't seem to affect him too badly, but he also has bad days like I've just described. As he's not mine, I have no power to get a vet out or anything like that, but I can add supplements to his feed so long as I pay for them. As his arthritis is already quite advanced, and I imagine most of the damage has already been done, something that has pain-reducing properties would probably be best. He's already getting turmeric, a small bit of linseed and a breathing supplement, all of which I believe have anti-inflammatory properties, so I think that side of things is probably covered. I'm not expecting miracles, but anything is better than nothing!!


----------



## SEL (9 January 2017)

http://www.equineanswers.co.uk/premierflex-plus/p16

I'm using the supplement above, but from what you say a low dose of danilon might be better.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (9 January 2017)

Haven you thought of having his hocks injected ? or give some Danilon every day, I wouldn't worry about being on it long term I'd rather him be comfortable


----------



## skint1 (9 January 2017)

At this stage I would personally just go for the Danilon, my Tb gelding was on a daily dose for 3 years before we had to say goodbye to him at the start of winter. It kept him comfortable and happy in his retirement for quite a while.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 January 2017)

This horse obviously doesn't belong to you OP, but out of the goodness of your heart you are doing what you can to help the poor old boy.

Does the owner actually know and/or care that his arthritis is causing these problems? People (above) have suggested Danilon, which WOULD do him some good, but it is the owner who needs to get the vet out and have this horse thoroughly appraised, and if Danilon is thought appropriate then the vet will need to issue it (and the owner pay for it!!).

If you are only caring for this horse for one day a week, yes?? Then TBH there isn't any wonder cure that you can give him. There are various supplements which make various claims, among them Turmeric (which has to be fed with Linseed and freshly ground pepper in order to be fully effective - but didn't do my arthitic mare any good); and Cider Vinegar (add half a teaspoon full to each daily feed), or more expensive solutions such as Devils Claw, but these need to be fed daily to have any effect.

Think the owner needs to get the vet out to this horse; it sounds like there may be a time coming in the future when decisions have to be made, I've every sympathy, am in that situation right now with my Welshi mare, it isn't easy, but in this case I can't help thinking that the owner needs to realise the situation her poor old horse is in and ask the vet to come out, where a thorough appraisal and possible medication could be considered, as well as perhaps thinking about any future decisions should more deterioration occur.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 January 2017)

A horse that sore needs a proper vet assement and probably low dose danilon .


----------



## Tnavas (10 January 2017)

Aside from adding commercial supplements you can also add freshly ground Linseed to his feed - it will help a little.

As an arthritis suffer myself meds only relieve some of the symptoms, I'm in pain a lot.

Its great that you are trying to help this pony, but maybe it is time that he his given his reward for all the years of service he has given and is PTS.


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (10 January 2017)

I'll voice my concerns but I'm 99% sure the owner will not get the vet out for him. Don't want to go into too much detail on here though. Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I'll look into them. So long as I pay for supplements those who feed him will add it to his feed every day. It's not an easy situation I'm in, I could quite easily spend hundreds on this horse if he was mine as he has numerous health issues. Where's a lottery win when you need one, eh? He gets lots of love from me and from others who look after him and he does still have a quality of life so I take comfort in that.


----------



## skint1 (10 January 2017)

That's really sad they won't get the vet out, it might really benefit the horse and give him some comfort in what really is probably the closing stages of his life,  at least he has some people looking out for him anyway.  Good luck


----------



## Tyssandi (10 January 2017)

DreamingIsBelieving said:



			The 22 year old pony I used to ride, and now care for once a week, has had arthritis in his hocks for a good few years. It's been getting steadily worse, and now he struggles badly with the small slope he has to negotiate every time he's brought in from the field. Sometimes, his walk is more of a shuffle, and he's very slow. Of course he has days where it doesn't seem to affect him too badly, but he also has bad days like I've just described. As he's not mine, I have no power to get a vet out or anything like that, but I can add supplements to his feed so long as I pay for them. As his arthritis is already quite advanced, and I imagine most of the damage has already been done, something that has pain-reducing properties would probably be best. He's already getting turmeric, a small bit of linseed and a breathing supplement, all of which I believe have anti-inflammatory properties, so I think that side of things is probably covered. I'm not expecting miracles, but anything is better than nothing!!
		
Click to expand...

Flexi joint  no question you get money back guarantee if it does not work      along side bute if needed

was going to try tumeric and bought  all the stuff but frankly could not be bothered with all the mixing when Flexijoint works so well.


----------



## SEL (10 January 2017)

Depending on the horses history and the vet you might not actually need a visit to get a box of danilon prescribed. It works out around £1 a day for one of mine with severe ringbone.


----------



## applecart14 (11 January 2017)

Does the owner actually know and/or care that his arthritis is causing these problems? People (above) have suggested Danilon said:
			
		


			Agree. Find this quite shocking that the owner doesn't (by the sound of it) care enough to have something done. If his walk is slow, and he shuffles he is in a great deal of pain.  £300 to have both hocks fused by ethanol or around £140 to have both hocks injected by steroid.

Bute is around a £1 a sachet, and it might be that he only needs half a sachet a day.  No excuse not to get this horse assessed and treated accordingly.  I know its not your fault OP.
		
Click to expand...


----------

